# Large resealable plastic food bags



## rrsteve (Jun 16, 2009)

I am looking for large resealable plastic freezer bags, two gallon or better. They will be used for marinating etc. and also for freezing large portions of food. I have looked in Sam's, Albertsons, and Sweet-bay. The largest they carry are 1 gallon. I have seen 2 gallon bags so I know they are available but can't seem to locate any. I live in the Clearwater, St. Pete area.
Thanks for any help you can give,
Bob


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting, I happen to have an old bag of ziploc 2 gallon bags that I'm hanging on to. Now that you mention, I haven't seen the 2 gallon bags recently, either. I'm on the east coast of FL and will keep an eye out for these.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a link to some.  Hope this helps

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/...ource=googleps


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 16, 2009)

I had gotten 2 gallon bags in Albertson's for different projects previously, they be Albertson's brand; don't know if they still carry them, it's been a couple years.


----------



## richp692 (Jun 16, 2009)

i use these
http://heftybrands.pactiv.com/HeftyOneZip/OZJumbo.aspx


----------



## rrsteve (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help. Looked at this site Rich, and decided I wouldn't use the bags fast enough to buy a case. I may end up having to do this if all else fails., I've saved the site and thanks again.
Bob


----------



## richp692 (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked mine up at BJ's they came in a pack of 3 boxes.


----------



## rrsteve (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks again, just found 2 1/2 gal. bags at Wally's.
Bob


----------



## werdwolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Up here Meijer's store carries them.  If you really get stuck PM me and I'll see if they are still there (had them last fall)

I think they were near something like turkey roasting bags.


----------

